# Steven Seagal helps Lyoto Machida train for Rampage



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Lol seems like the dragon is doing the same thing Silva did.
Guess it's the latest thing in fighting.
Not that I doubted that Machida was gonna win, but hey who can ever doubt it now unless Rampage has Chuck Norris in his corner:sarcastic12:


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Stevan Seagal must be to Brazil what David Hasslehoff is to Germany?


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Silva trained with Seagal and got his ass whooped.
Machida trains with Seagal and will...get his ass whooped?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Wandys New Nose (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like Seagals got his local Mc Donalds under siege!





.... I'll get my coat


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

LOL when he told Lyoto that clinching is rubbish 

great post :thumbsup:


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

I really hope this was more for publicity in Brazil than anything, because I dont know how much a guy like Seagal is really going to help. Last I checked Seagals MMA gym had how many guys in the big leagues? Oh wait, he doesnt have an MMA gym, let alone actually train any real MMA or even fight himself. Not to mention his "credentials" have been in question for a long time.

I like Lyoto Machida a lot, so I really hope he didnt spend much time with this. 

I much prefered hearing that Machida was training with guys at AKA and such. 

Lyoto just needs to work on a couple things in my opinion, checking kicks, and his combinations. He comes too straight forward at times during his combination attacks, I'd like to see him work more angles, or work on strike-clinch or strike-takedown transitions.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Ares Caesar said:


> I really hope this was more for publicity in Brazil than anything, because I dont know how much a guy like Seagal is really going to help. Last I checked Seagals MMA gym had how many guys in the big leagues? Oh wait, he doesnt have an MMA gym, let alone actually train any real MMA or even fight himself. Not to mention his "credentials" have been in question for a long time.
> 
> I like Lyoto Machida a lot, so I really hope he didnt spend much time with this.
> 
> ...


*"Not to mention his "credentials" have been in question for a long time."*

how so? ive looked allot up on steven in the past and never ran into anything saying his credentials are fake. 

what credentials are you talking about that are fake


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Just because Seagal's fighting philosophy is different from what you have seen in the UFC doesnt mean he doesnt know anything and that he's useless. Fighters have to try new things in order to see what works, that's how the sport will continue to evolve. If you think that MMA is finished evolving and we have already figured everything there is to know then you are being naiive, and i am glad that guys like Silva and Machida are training with SEagal, Dan Hardy is training with Shaolin monks, etc.

Be more open-minded, dont just laugh off things that appear different or strange. Im sure a lot of people would have said "LOL peruvian necktie wtf is that??? that would never work" before CB Dollaway submit somebody with it. Im sure a lot of people would disregard karate in general before Machida, but now look at his accomplishments. Im sure many people would have said Jon Jones' unorthodox strikes and wildstyle Greco wrestling is strange and ineffective until he proved it wasnt.

Seagal is a master martial artist and i think more respect needs to be shown towards him in this thread.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

We need a Seagal vs Nelson fight.

Guy amazes me with his quickness for being so out of shape.

He also knows his stuff. Just watch this clip and the Silva one, he isn't an MMA guy but he knows the pinch points etc to put a guy in a lot of pain with little effort. Wouldn't want to mess with him.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Just because Seagal's fighting philosophy is different from what you have seen in the UFC doesnt mean he doesnt know anything and that he's useless. Fighters have to try new things in order to see what works, that's how the sport will continue to evolve. If you think that MMA is finished evolving and we have already figured everything there is to know then you are being naiive, and i am glad that guys like Silva and Machida are training with SEagal, Dan Hardy is training with Shaolin monks, etc.
> 
> Be more open-minded, dont just laugh off things that appear different or strange. Im sure a lot of people would have said "LOL peruvian necktie wtf is that??? that would never work" before CB Dollaway submit somebody with it. Im sure a lot of people would disregard karate in general before Machida, but now look at his accomplishments. Im sure many people would have said Jon Jones' unorthodox strikes and wildstyle Greco wrestling is strange and ineffective until he proved it wasnt.
> 
> Seagal is a master martial artist and i think more respect needs to be shown towards him in this thread.


Very nice post :thumbsup: And I totally agree with you! +


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

When will people train with Kurt Thomas from Gymkata?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqusFF2sH9E


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Seagal is a legitimate aikido master. And why do you guys think that it's a real training session. They just got together and Seagal has shown him some stuff. You should be more open minded about martial arts. If Seagal came to my dojo I'd be delighted to see what he can show me and possibly teach me. Maybe it's nothing, but I won't know until I try.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Just because Seagal's fighting philosophy is different from what you have seen in the UFC doesnt mean he doesnt know anything and that he's useless. Fighters have to try new things in order to see what works, that's how the sport will continue to evolve. If you think that MMA is finished evolving and we have already figured everything there is to know then you are being naiive, and i am glad that guys like Silva and Machida are training with SEagal, Dan Hardy is training with Shaolin monks, etc.
> 
> Be more open-minded, dont just laugh off things that appear different or strange. Im sure a lot of people would have said "LOL peruvian necktie wtf is that??? that would never work" before CB Dollaway submit somebody with it. Im sure a lot of people would disregard karate in general before Machida, but now look at his accomplishments. Im sure many people would have said Jon Jones' unorthodox strikes and wildstyle Greco wrestling is strange and ineffective until he proved it wasnt.
> 
> Seagal is a master martial artist and i think more respect needs to be shown towards him in this thread.


Nice post man.

Also,loved the video, cheers OP


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Steven Seagal can whip any compliant fighter who over extends his punches and leaves his arm extended for a series of blows and wrist manipulations.

I agree that Segal seems to be the Hasselhoff of Brazil at the moment. Must be good publicity for one's career to appear with him (though I strongly advise against using what he teaches in a real fight). Stick with what you know, Lyoto - and don't take any diet tips from him, either.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Seagal is a senile pig. He's totally worthless as a trainer of any kind,and Aikido is a made-up martial art with as much practicality as dim-mak (pressure point bullshit).


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

If someone took Steven Seagal down, I bet he wouldn't be very good at dealing with that.

Having said that, there's not a fighter in the UFC who could touch him in a close hand-to-hand combat (takedowns not being allowed) Silva had nothing on him, and Silva is the best MMA striker alive.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

are you kidding me? yeah he's fast when he is telling a fighter what strike to throw and he knows exactly how to defend. his kicks look cool but would never work in a fight. seagal's technique is about show not practicality.

oh and i like how he talked all weird to machida like he was trying to pretend he has a japanese accent or something.

edit: i'd like to also say that some of his stuff would work very well in self defense situations... i.e. breaking fingers, throat strikes, eye gouging, etc but none of that is legal in a sport fight like MMA. Also the passive nature of the mma-legal techniques in aikido make them less valuable as you need to be aggressive and able to push the fight in mma, not depend on them coming at you all the time.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

seagal is a joke.

i wish there was a vid for when labelle choked him out and made him shit himself.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

That's a funny analogy! Except Seagal can kick ass even with a ballooned weight. 



Fieos said:


> Stevan Seagal must be to Brazil what David Hasslehoff is to Germany?


I think Seagal's spirit was in him as he was able to pull off the win. 



Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Silva trained with Seagal and got his ass whooped.
> Machida trains with Seagal and will...get his ass whooped?


Seagal is dope! He teaches technique and fighting philosophy. Although he's out of shape I bet he can still take out quite a few people in a bar fight.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

getting choked out






Heres when he ran scared from van damme


> Action heroes Jean-Claude Van Damme and Steven Seagal nearly came to fist-fighting once in the late Nineties to prove who was more tough, says fellow star Sylvester Stallone.
> 
> The ‘Rocky Balboa’ star has even revealed that he hosted a party in 1997 to settle the row over who was stronger between Van Damme and Seagal.
> 
> ...


http://www.topnews.in/light/jean-cl...arly-came-blows-90s:-sylvester-stallone-26014


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Whilst the techniques may not be effective under MMA rules, some of the principles will be transferable.

For example when he is slipping Lyoto's right hand it seems that would be effective in a fight situation. He is not just slipping it as we see all the time, but he is slipping it and putting himself in a very advantageous position within a split second. You could get hip control or double underhooks from there, maybe even trapping an arm in.

As someone said earlier, just because its different and being MMA fans we think we know it all, does not mean it would not work. For example, who the hell would think the tornado guard (see below) would be effective if they saw it without having a knowledge of jiu-jitsu?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7afkv4ih68c

PS I don't know if its OK to post instructional clips here, but its on youtube so I figured it would be OK.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Sweet video! Tornado guard to triangle was ridiculous! Me likey! 

Point is valid. All martial arts can be applied. Even fencing or Kendo for footwork, lateral movements, and hand eye coordination even though it's a martial art utilizing weapons. 

With that said Seagal is still da bomb! 



Brydon said:


> Whilst the techniques may not be effective under MMA rules, some of the principles will be transferable.
> 
> For example when he is slipping Lyoto's right hand it seems that would be effective in a fight situation. He is not just slipping it as we see all the time, but he is slipping it and putting himself in a very advantageous position within a split second. You could get hip control or double underhooks from there, maybe even trapping an arm in.
> 
> ...


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

lol awesome vid, but just so you guys know seagal isnt anything special here in brazil, most ppl dont even know who he is...my guess is AS told machida that he has some pretty cool moves and told machida to train a little with him, i remeber AS was surprised at how good he actually was and seeing as though AS and machida train together its more likely he said ''dude check seagal out''

but in terms of seagal having any popularity or respect here its a big no no:thumbsdown: lol


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

wasn't seagals advice on fighting shogun something along the lines of "when he attacks, step to the side"


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

lol

"come here, step to the side... now you **** him up."


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Life must be hard when Rambo calls you a *****.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Just because Seagal's fighting philosophy is different from what you have seen in the UFC doesnt mean he doesnt know anything and that he's useless. Fighters have to try new things in order to see what works, that's how the sport will continue to evolve. If you think that MMA is finished evolving and we have already figured everything there is to know then you are being naiive, and i am glad that guys like Silva and Machida are training with SEagal, Dan Hardy is training with Shaolin monks, etc.
> 
> Be more open-minded, dont just laugh off things that appear different or strange. Im sure a lot of people would have said "LOL peruvian necktie wtf is that??? that would never work" before CB Dollaway submit somebody with it. Im sure a lot of people would disregard karate in general before Machida, but now look at his accomplishments. Im sure many people would have said Jon Jones' unorthodox strikes and wildstyle Greco wrestling is strange and ineffective until he proved it wasnt.
> 
> Seagal is a master martial artist and i think more respect needs to be shown towards him in this thread.


i completely agree. it reminds me of one of the many old 'how would bruce lee go in mma' threads. to which i replied, with a year of specific mma training probably relatively well. I was flamed abit of course hehe


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Some really interesting Seagal stuff here ——> More on Steven Seagal


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Just because Seagal's fighting philosophy is different from what you have seen in the UFC doesnt mean he doesnt know anything and that he's useless. Fighters have to try new things in order to see what works, that's how the sport will continue to evolve. If you think that MMA is finished evolving and we have already figured everything there is to know then you are being naiive, and i am glad that guys like Silva and Machida are training with SEagal, Dan Hardy is training with Shaolin monks, etc.
> 
> Be more open-minded, dont just laugh off things that appear different or strange. Im sure a lot of people would have said "LOL peruvian necktie wtf is that??? that would never work" before CB Dollaway submit somebody with it. Im sure a lot of people would disregard karate in general before Machida, but now look at his accomplishments. Im sure many people would have said *Jon Jones' unorthodox strikes and wildstyle Greco wrestling is strange and ineffective until he proved it wasnt.*
> 
> Seagal is a master martial artist and i think more respect needs to be shown towards him in this thread.



i seriously doubt anybody would have questioned jones' wrestling being effective


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Lol at you hates, there is a difference between a mma fighter and a martial artist artist. Machida is a martial artist artist, dudes like rampage are mma fighter. Hate on seagal but he is a master of the martial artist arts he participates in. I don't know how many of you guys take a martial art but if someone as high decorated as seagal shows you technique you will listen. 

I'll be honest though Akido will not do anything as a whole in mma. But if you take pieces and combine it with other arts you will be deadly. Seagal is one of the best akido teachers in the world. Machida can use akido with his boxing,bjj,karate,muay thai, and wrestling to be a way better fighter. You can hate on Seagal but bottom line is he is one of the best at the art he does.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> Lol at you hates, there is a difference between a mma fighter and a material artist. Machida is a material artist, dudes like rampage are mma fighter. Hate on seagal but he is a master of the material arts he participates in. I don't know how many of you guys take a material arts but if someone as high decorated as seagal shows you technique you will listen.
> 
> I'll be honest though Akido will not do anything as a whole in mma. But if you take pieces and combine it with other arts you will be deadly. Seagal is one of the best akido teachers in the world. Machida can use akido with his boxing,bjj,karate,muay thai, and wrestling to be a way better fighter. You can hate on Seagal but bottom line is he is one of the best at the art he does.




is a material artist like the material girl?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

HexRei said:


> is a material artist like the material girl?


damn lol my bad did aint even notice i wrote that shit wrong.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

^^^^^



marcthegame said:


> Lol at you hates, there is a difference between a mma fighter and a martial artist artist. Machida is a martial artist artist, dudes like rampage are mma fighter. Hate on seagal but he is a master of the martial artist arts he participates in. I don't know how many of you guys take a martial artist arts but if someone as high decorated as seagal shows you technique you will listen.
> 
> I'll be honest though Akido will not do anything as a whole in mma. But if you take pieces and combine it with other arts you will be deadly. Seagal is one of the best akido teachers in the world. Machida can use akido with his boxing,bjj,karate,muay thai, and wrestling to be a way better fighter. You can hate on Seagal but bottom line is he is one of the best at the art he does.


the updated version is pretty awesome in its own right! i dont know how many of you guys take martial artist arts but...


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

HexRei said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> the updated version is pretty awesome in its own right! i dont know how many of you guys take martial artist arts but...


lol ur killing me....that what happens when you just write what your thinking without reading it over.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

akido is bloody useless for mma, its useful if your in the brazillian police force or whatever paulo thiago is but most of the crap is just self defense illegal stuff, also AS trained with seagal and he got his ass kicked for the 1st time, could be bad luck for lyoto too.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Stupid..


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Aikido isn't a fighting art it is a martial art. Aikido's general goal is to be the unexpected defense. Hell, you see it in Seagal's movies. He plays 'Random_Pacifist_01' and destroys people after he 'intellectually' provokes them... It relies on quick heavily on quick redirection of energy that targets joint manipulation. It isn't real useful in MMA.

Secondly...

The Material Girl: One of the things in this world that has been done by more people than martial arts...


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

Looks like Machida will now fight with dynamite in his fists, literally.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hopefully Rampage will make some last minute sparring with Chuck Norris, and then we will trully have a fight!!!


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> i seriously doubt anybody would have questioned jones' wrestling being effective


Maybe it's just me but I never saw suplexes and over-under throws before Jones came around in the UFC


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Is Steven Seagal really that good or is this just an inside joke over at Blackhouse? I'm so confused.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Is Steven Seagal really that good or is this just an inside joke over at Blackhouse? I'm so confused.


he is a A 7th-dan black belt when it comes to martial arts that is that highest credential at blackhouse by far.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Maybe it's just me but I never saw suplexes and over-under throws before Jones came around in the UFC


They happened sometimes in oldskool fights. Randleman pulled off a couple of suplexes IIRC.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Maybe it's just me but I never saw suplexes and over-under throws before Jones came around in the UFC



I was wondering the same thing a while ago. Those are so common in high school and college wrestling. I always wondered why it took them so long to find their place in MMA. When I'm at my MMA gym I try to use them a lot. No one else really does though.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I was wondering the same thing a while ago. Those are so common in high school and college wrestling. I always wondered why it took them so long to find their place in MMA. When I'm at my MMA gym I try to use them a lot. No one else really does though.


they are pretty high energy moves for the payoff.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Steven Seagal has been in so many action movies doing all those karate movie he can be a good help for Machida never know.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Just because Seagal's fighting philosophy is different from what you have seen in the UFC doesnt mean he doesnt know anything and that he's useless. Fighters have to try new things in order to see what works, that's how the sport will continue to evolve. If you think that MMA is finished evolving and we have already figured everything there is to know then you are being naiive, and i am glad that guys like Silva and Machida are training with SEagal, Dan Hardy is training with Shaolin monks, etc.
> 
> Be more open-minded, dont just laugh off things that appear different or strange. Im sure a lot of people would have said "LOL peruvian necktie wtf is that??? that would never work" before CB Dollaway submit somebody with it. Im sure a lot of people would disregard karate in general before Machida, but now look at his accomplishments. Im sure many people would have said Jon Jones' unorthodox strikes and wildstyle Greco wrestling is strange and ineffective until he proved it wasnt.
> 
> Seagal is a master martial artist and i think more respect needs to be shown towards him in this thread.


For starters I would bet that Seagal is not part of the Machida training camp and that he is nothing more than a celebrity guest.

Secondly Seagal's styles would not work at all in the octagon, sure the traditional styles of Kung Fu or whatever it is Seagal is a Black Belt at all get blown to sh1t in the octagon, thats because these styles have not evolved for 1000's of years, in fact the first real evolvement for centuries in any fighting style was the creation of MMA, I am not say its finished evolving just that it has outgrown all the traditional styles.

As for a comment earlier saying no one in the UFC could stand with Seagal if there where no take downs allowed, any half decent Mury Thai fighter could stand with hum and lock him out, I doubt he could even stand with Brock Lesnar. Thats right these traditional styles are now just a relic from the past and only belong in the movies.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

If any of you think Seagal can't whoop some ass in hand to hand combat, find your nearest Aikido/Hapkido school. If the guy running it is a legit black-belt....ask to spar with him. 

Then come back here and tell me it's stupid. Does it work for MMA? No not really, maybe with avoiding strikes but nothing to do with offense. In an MMA fight, lots of guys could handle Seagal, in a standup fight with no rules I doubt a single one could.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I was wondering the same thing a while ago. Those are so common in high school and college wrestling. I always wondered why it took them so long to find their place in MMA. When I'm at my MMA gym I try to use them a lot. No one else really does though.


I'd do them but I'd either poop myself or never walk again.


Maybe both...


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

rygu said:


> If any of you think Seagal can't whoop some ass in hand to hand combat, find your nearest Aikido/Hapkido school. If the guy running it is a legit black-belt....ask to spar with him.
> 
> Then come back here and tell me it's stupid. Does it work for MMA? No not really, maybe with avoiding strikes but nothing to do with offense. In an MMA fight, lots of guys could handle Seagal, in a standup fight with no rules I doubt a single one could.


Ok, I received a black belt from a school that taught Hapkido/Judo/Tae Kwon Do. Hapkido is fun and looks cool. It is not the world's solution to no-holds-barred fighting. Coming from a legitmate black belt; you overestimate the style.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> Lol seems like the dragon is doing the same thing Silva did.
> Guess it's the latest thing in fighting.
> Not that I doubted that Machida was gonna win, but hey who can ever doubt it now unless Rampage has Chuck Norris in his corner:sarcastic12:


Seagal, you're an actor, dude. You play make believe. In a fight, people don't do what the director wants. You're a fraud, a hoax, and you need to get your big fat ass and big fat ego out of this sport.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> he is a A 7th-dan black belt when it comes to martial arts that is that highest credential at blackhouse by far.


The term "7th-dan black belt" is essentially meaningless. Depending on the school, teacher or art, belts are awarded on non-standardized criteria. The real test is to put what you know to the test - in real combative situations. If you don't, you are essentially practicing dance moves. Great exercise, but not useful in a real fight. 

The only arts, and this depends greatly on the teacher, where I feel belts have a value are in BJJ and Judo. Reason: you actually use what you learn in regular combative sparing sessions - you submit or are submitted. I have done BJJ (with Royce Gracie), Judo, Hapkido, Kung Fu, boxing, kickboxing (with two time world champion, Stan Peterec) and a little wrestling. What works in a real fight: Wrestling, BJJ, Judo, boxing and kickboxing - kind of like what works in the UFC. If you think about it, probably the most dominant aspect of MMA, wrestling, doesn't have a belt system. You simple learn by doing (same with boxing and kickboxing). 

In full contact karate fighting, it basically boils down to very linear form of kickboxing (don't see all the fancy katas). In a stand up fight, I would take a seasoned kickboxer with years of full contact fights over any 7th degree black belt in Aikido or Karate, who spends his time in the dojo practicing imaginary scenarios with compliant opponents.

Nothing wrong with learning and art, just have to put it's usefulness into perspective.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

rygu said:


> If any of you think Seagal can't whoop some ass in hand to hand combat, find your nearest Aikido/Hapkido school. If the guy running it is a legit black-belt....ask to spar with him.
> 
> Then come back here and tell me it's stupid. Does it work for MMA? No not really, maybe with avoiding strikes but nothing to do with offense. In an MMA fight, lots of guys could handle Seagal, in a standup fight with no rules I doubt a single one could.


is that why he was scared to fight van damme?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Maybe it's just me but I never saw suplexes and over-under throws before Jones came around in the UFC


They've been around





http://rutube.ru/tracks/3737860.html?v=1399c29a060d9eb5dbd80d01cf91737b


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Hating on aikido and hapkido is just something this forum does, relative merit of the arts notwithstanding.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ok...ok...guess I have to be the lone defender as I have a solid Orange belt in Aikido...lolz! It's not the most effective in sparring or street fighting, but it should be respected as an art form. Then I took kick boxing, Muay Thai, and then BJJ. We all know what's effective otherwise we wouldn't be training...hah...hah. But it's still a martial arts and everybody should respect it. I hear some of the fighters do yoga, Jeet Kune Do, Capoeira, and Shaolin. It's really no different. I say the more art forms and techniques one learns the better you are as a martial artist and person. 

Seagal just happens to be one of the most well known practitioners so he's like the ambassador. I find it entertaining to see him apply the locks on both Lyoto and Anderson.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> Lol seems like the dragon is doing the same thing Silva did.
> Guess it's the latest thing in fighting.
> Not that I doubted that Machida was gonna win, but hey who can ever doubt it now unless Rampage has Chuck Norris in his corner:sarcastic12:


*+ 1*

Great vid!

I always liked Segal.. but i have always wondered how his MA would fare in the UFC .. in Vids like this.. it all sounds great and looks like it could work.. but how truly practical is his methodology ?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> is that why he was scared to fight van damme?


Refusing to fight someone would be normal when one of the most basic rules of Hapkido (and almost any other martial-art) is not to use it for "fighting" but for self-defense. Van-Damme had some jumping kicks I don't think he had much else. The VP of the Hell Angels in some chapter (Cali or Montreal I think) tossed him around apparently.

When I say Seagal could handle anyone in the UFC's standup I mean any of them could come at him and most of them wouldn't land shit. Having said that if they just defended and Seagal came at them with his offense I also don't see that being very effective. His offense is his defense. He's far, FAR from an accomplished striker.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

rygu said:


> Refusing to fight someone would be normal when one of the most basic rules of Hapkido (and almost any other martial-art) is not to use it for "fighting" but for self-defense. Van-Damme had some jumping kicks I don't think he had much else. The VP of the Hell Angels in some chapter (Cali or Montreal I think) tossed him around apparently.
> 
> When I say Seagal could handle anyone in the UFC's standup I mean any of them could come at him and most of them wouldn't land shit. Having said that if they just defended and Seagal came at them with his offense I also don't see that being very effective. His offense is his defense. He's far, FAR from an accomplished striker.



he was the one who instigated the altercation. seagal is a known arrogant asshole bitch


----------



## Keith Moon (Mar 30, 2010)

Nothing to do with MMA here, but in the late 90's I saw Seagal sit in on guitar with the Allman Brothers Band at JazzFest in New Orleans. Dickey Betts was still in the band and I guess Seagal was tight with Dickey. Anyway, I had already heard Seagal was a jackass, so I thought, "oh jeez, just another celebrity jerk off - this will suck", but of all things we was actually a really good player. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

It warms me that some martial art masters are also arse holes... and not all, sit on cloud, respect all things, peace and love guru wankers.

After all... look at Darth Vadar. He was super skilled and a massive arsehole. Didn't do his popularity any harm.

I like Segal better knowing he's a bit of a c*unt.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Steven Seagal is an uber c*nt. An uber fat c*nt. I can't think of a worse representative for any martial arts, let alone self-defense arts, which people hate on anyway.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Just look at what he did to poor Kelly


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> It warms me that some martial art masters are also arse holes... and not all, sit on cloud, respect all things, peace and love guru wankers.
> 
> After all... look at Darth Vadar. He was super skilled and a massive arsehole. Didn't do his popularity any harm.
> 
> I like Segal better knowing he's a bit of a c*unt.



Just about all 'masters' are old arrogant a$$holes. The god complex gets to them, they'll have some systematic teaching methodology.... if you walk in to their gym they will promote the hell out of themselves with plaques and trophies, pictures of themselves shaking hands with whomever or competing in their younger days. They treat newbies regardless of getting to know them or what they are made of like children.

That's why I would like a Greg Jackson and Couture type, no Gi's just a seasoned/smart trainer with a group of other experienced specialized trainers telling teaching them and challenging them, no bowing 5 times every time you do something.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

oldfan said:


> Just look at what he did to poor Kelly


Oh no!! NO NO NO NO!! 

It takes all the fun out of saying "So..........what would you little maniacs like to do first?"


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

The problem with Aikido is that if the attacker doesn't attack you in the exact place as your defensive counter calls for, you have to reset and and try the attack again.

I took Aikido and the attacker has to be pretty damn compliant for these fancy takedowns to be effective. 

Yeah, wrist manipulations hurt, but if you don't hand the defender your wrist on a platter and then comply with not attacking with the other arm, or simply pull away with your body, you'll get put down to one knee. Just make sure the attacker is well versed in where he's suppose to attack and when to stop the attack to comply with the defenders process of redirecting your force.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

rygu said:


> . Van-Damme had some jumping kicks I don't think he had much else. The VP of the Hell Angels in some chapter (Cali or Montreal I think) tossed him around apparently.


He was Kickboxingchampion with a record of 20-2.
And he just got hit by someone, that can happen, i bet you got hit before...


----------



## Omoplata (Aug 30, 2007)

*Common missunderstanding*

"Yeah, wrist manipulations hurt, but if you don't hand the defender your wrist on a platter and then comply with not attacking with the other arm, or simply pull away with your body, you'll get put down to one knee. "

Aikido is not about the wrist ... it is a common missunderstanding amoung new practictioners ... it is about "Irimi" .... entering. Attacking the wrists is one aspect because in Daito Ryu (Aikido roots) used to teach the fighting art of the Samurai and the wrists were one of the most unarmored parts (assuming you did not have a weapon). All the principles of every Jujitsu is alive in good Aikido. 

Aikido would never work in a competition. Its principles are based entirely on Dominance over yourself - not an opponent; however any great martial artists could see its value and I see Sensei Machida as a great martial artists. Trust me when I say he knows more about traditional and MMA than most people here posting on this tread saying "now he will loose". 

On a side note - Steven Seagal is the first non Japanese to be awarded the title "Shihan" in Aikido ... a teachers teacher. 

Video of Steven Seagal in Japan at the annual "Aiki" expo when he was still teaching there. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVm2ld4f08I

Enjoy.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> Just about all 'masters' are old arrogant a$$holes. The god complex gets to them, they'll have some systematic teaching methodology.... if you walk in to their gym they will promote the hell out of themselves with plaques and trophies, pictures of themselves shaking hands with whomever or competing in their younger days. They treat newbies regardless of getting to know them or what they are made of like children.
> 
> That's why I would like a Greg Jackson and Couture type, no Gi's just a seasoned/smart trainer with a group of other experienced specialized trainers telling teaching them and challenging them, no bowing 5 times every time you do something.



i agree .. but you are generalizing...

those Masters got to their level because of their determination, cut-throat/no-holds-bar guts and sweat .. 

if you were doing what they did for that long.. and put that much hard work into it .. and your skills have proven your right .. you'd expect a little bit of respect as well .. especially if someone wants to learn from you ..

as for the Greg Jackson Camp.. Dana is right.. fighters from those camps don't show particularly technical skills but the 'skill of not losing' .. they're good for Cardio training.. they are essentially glorified gym coaches with Cage experience ..


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

RudeBoySes said:


> i agree .. but you are generalizing...
> 
> those Masters got to their level because of their determination, cut-throat/no-holds-bar guts and sweat ..
> 
> ...


I was with you right 'til the end there. As little sense as that statement makes, I would still put the "skill of not losing" right at the top of things I would want to take in to a fight.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I was with you right 'til the end there. As little sense as that statement makes, I would still put the "skill of not losing" right at the top of things I would want to take in to a fight.


i agree partially.. but as of late.. it's becoming a trend.. i just don't think it's good for the sport.. people pay good money for action.. not the art of not losing..


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

RudeBoySes said:


> i agree partially.. but as of late.. it's becoming a trend.. i just don't think it's good for the sport.. people pay good money for action.. not the art of not losing..


This is really more of a preference thing honestly. MMA is an entertaining sport. On this forum we see a lot of discussion between folks who put more weight on the 'entertainment' and others who put more weight on the 'sport'. There is no right answer; just your personal preference.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Fieos said:


> This is really more of a preference thing honestly. MMA is an entertaining sport. On this forum we see a lot of discussion between folks who put more weight on the 'entertainment' and others who put more weight on the 'sport'. There is no right answer; just your personal preference.


i remember quite vividly when the UFC Refs would stand fighters if they weren't doing anything on the ground.. and at one point.. they were on it .. 

But as of late.. it seems that rule is never enforced anymore.. 

*QUESTION:*
Am i the only one who likes to see fighters stand up anymore? 

Or is the consensus to see guys go for takedowns, lay and pray, leg hump?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> i remember quite vividly when the UFC Refs would stand fighters if they weren't doing anything on the ground.. and at one point.. they were on it ..
> 
> But as of late.. it seems that rule is never enforced anymore..


Probably one of many phases the ufc has been through trying to make the shows more exciting. Actually this has been argued since before Pat Militich was champ and they called him the "Croation sedation".



> QUESTION:
> Am i the only one who likes to see fighters stand up anymore?
> 
> Or is the consensus to see guys go for takedowns, lay and pray, leg hump?


No it's me that's always been on the minority side of that argument. I've always been a fan of what's effective over what's exciting.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I miss the dreaded Yellow Card!!!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

RudeBoySes said:


> *QUESTION:*
> Am i the only one who likes to see fighters stand up anymore?
> 
> Or is the consensus to see guys go for takedowns, lay and pray, leg hump?


That depends on who's fighting and who I'm rooting for. If the guy I'm rooting for is a striker, then I'm glad when they stand, if the guy I'm rooting for's only chance is GnP or Sub, the I'm a little more okay with a sedantary ground situation. 

basically, "it depends." 

When its two strikers and one just took the other guy down for a breather, then yeah, stand those fockers up, but apart from that....

Chael vs Silva was the last time I recall being okay with a bit of LnP.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Probably one of many phases the ufc has been through trying to make the shows more exciting. Actually this has been argued since before Pat Militich was champ and they called him the "Croation sedation".


LoL! i also remember the 'Croation Sedation' .. 




oldfan said:


> No it's me that's always been on the minority side of that argument. I've always been a fan of what's effective over what's exciting.


no .. no.. you confused what i said..

Im not talking about effective GNP..

Im talking about fighters who are out-classed and know they are... then constantly try for take downs, leg hump, and lay 'n' pray.. like Silva vs. Maia match, BJ Penn vs. Diego Match, etc .. 

I love me some good/effective GNP.. GSP style !
But it's when a fighter is outclassed and 1-dimensional.. and that's all he has in his bag of tricks.. similar to what Shields does..


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

This is the continuation of "How many points is a takedown worth if nothing is done with it?". Once fighters realized that if they could get top position, hold tight and not put themselves at risk by attempting submissions or effective GNP they could win an entire round just with one takedown and slapping their opponent a bit to keep the ref off of their back. In grappling it is very hard to get out of a bottom position when the only thing the guy on top is doing is maintaining his position.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Machida should try that fingure whip against Rampage....

I wonder how much Machida was laughing from the inside


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Machida should try that fingure whip against Rampage....
> 
> I wonder how much Machida was laughing from the inside


If Rampage didn't take Aikido and didn't learn the proper way to stop every offensive and/or defensive action in order to appropriately flip to the side in response to that finger whip, then Lyoto will be in big trouble.

How about that weak ass front kick Steven was trying to show Lyoto? I was like, WTF? Red Dragon Karate much?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

VolcomX311 said:


> If Rampage didn't take Aikido and didn't learn the proper way to stop every offensive and/or defensive action in order to appropriately flip to the side in response to that finger whip, then Lyoto will be in big trouble.
> 
> How about that weak ass front kick Steven was trying to show Lyoto? I was like, WTF? Red Dragon Karate much?



LOL yeah those kicks were pretty bad... He is better off learning kicks from Joe Rogan....

And why would he waste his time teaching the Karate Master Kicks anyway....


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Cant see the vid I will when I get home but it sounds like gold lol


----------



## alxaram (Nov 16, 2010)

wow...really surprised that lyoto machida would actually listen to that garbage. Steven Seagal has trained martial arts throughout his life but has no clue about mma. he is still the old type of fighter that think one style is the way to go and he doesnt understand that what has to be done is mma.(referring to seagal telling lyoto to forget the clench) he has no clue wtf hes talking about. if you listen to just some of the things hes saying you can pretty much tell that iknow what im talking about


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

alxaram said:


> Steven Seagal has trained martial arts throughout his life but has no clue about mma. he is still the old type of fighter that think one style is the way to go and he doesnt understand that what has to be done is mma.(referring to seagal telling lyoto to forget the clench) he has no clue wtf hes talking about.


Actually he's right about the clinch. If Machida is in close clinching with Rampage he risks either getting taken down or getting hit with a big Rampage uppercut and getting knocked loopy. Machida's strength is maintaining his distance, controlling the range and taking people apart from the outside with quick in & out strikes. Mixing it up in close plays to Rampage's strengths.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

aerius said:


> Actually he's right about the clinch. If Machida is in close clinching with Rampage he risks either getting taken down or getting hit with a big Rampage uppercut and getting knocked loopy. Machida's strength is maintaining his distance, controlling the range and taking people apart from the outside with quick in & out strikes. Mixing it up in close plays to Rampage's strengths.




You're totally grasping at straws. Rampage has been wrecked in the clinch multiple times. Lyoto has the best throws and trips from the clinch of anyone at LHW, and has an excellent close-range arsenal of knees, elbows, and punches.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Dayam...why did Kelly have to gain that much weight. She use to sooo hot! Anybody remember her in "Weird Science"... lolz!


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> Dayam...why did Kelly have to gain that much weight. She use to sooo hot! Anybody remember her in "Weird Science"... lolz!


Wow... I just put it together as to who she is....

Ugh... that just warped my reality a bit.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> You're totally grasping at straws. Rampage has been wrecked in the clinch multiple times. Lyoto has the best throws and trips from the clinch of anyone at LHW, and has an excellent close-range arsenal of knees, elbows, and punches.


If Machida fights his usual fight and stays on the outside, Rampage won't be able to hit him with anything hard. His chances of getting KO'd are zero. If he gets in close the odds are still on his side, but now there's a 5% chance that Rampage might whack him with something. Why take that chance? That's what I'm saying.

No one other than Shogun has been able to touch Machida when he stays on the outside, in close he's come up on the wrong side such as against Sokoudjou and of course Shogun. Stick to what works, don't give the opponent chances.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Can I get a link to this???????


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

G_Land said:


> Can I get a link to this???????


I embedded it in the post, seems to work for everyone else  but anyway heres the complete link m8:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaDGBFB4ZOA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

At work every embedded vid is blocked Thanks!!!

Oh nvm youtube is blocked also shit


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> Dayam...why did Kelly have to gain that much weight. She use to sooo hot! Anybody remember her in "Weird Science"... lolz!


That's why I referenced her showstopper line "so, what would you little maniacs like to do first?"


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

This shit is too akward to watch!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> That's why I referenced her showstopper line "so, what would you little maniacs like to do first?"


Ahh...the 80's. One of the best generations...


----------

